# Searches with Apostrophe



## dioxide45 (Jan 21, 2016)

It seems that when you do a search for a word with an apostrophe in it, you can't click on the threads that match that search. It seems that the "%highlight=ko%27olina" is killing the link. I get the following message when I attempt to go to the following link;

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237601&highlight=ko'olina



> *Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...



If I remove the "%highlight=ko%27olina" from the link in the address bar, the thread loads just fine.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

Confirmed, I get the same thing with that link.  No idea what to do about it, though.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 22, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> Confirmed, I get the same thing with that link.  No idea what to do about it, though.


This is related to certain security setting(s) on the server. Here's a link to a vbulletin forum thread on the issue: Search term with apostrophe gives 403 error


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2016)

davidvel said:


> This is related to certain security setting(s) on the server. Here's a link to a vbulletin forum thread on the issue: Search term with apostrophe gives 403 error


Thanks for the tip.  Have explored this with our server folks and they have installed a more comprehensive solution that seems to have corrected the problem for more than just apostrophes.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 14, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Have explored this with our server folks and they have installed a more comprehensive solution that seems to have corrected the problem for more than just apostrophes.



Kudos to Doug and the server team for providing a solution.


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> Thanks for the tip.  Have explored this with our server folks and they have installed a more comprehensive solution that seems to have corrected the problem for more than just apostrophes.



Thanks for following up on this. I thought it had just gone by the wayside. Glad you looked in to it and got it resolved.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

Was out timesharing when originally reported.  Had to wait til we got home and got settled before I had time to follow up.


----------

